# Vacuum for shrinking waist.



## andy (Jul 9, 2018)

do you believe and what type of exercises you do for vacuum.

My routine would be: twice a day.  randomly sitting at work or after gym leaning elbows against table allows to suck the stomach in further and I can really feel that diaphragma. standing up not so much for me.
so My exercise would look like this:
30 sec vacuum hold following by 30 sec rest for 4 sets in a row.
then a minute pause and jump to 40 sec vacuum hold following by 20 sec rest also 4 or maybe 5 sets in a row.


started doing vacuum only this year, recently. plan is to keep it up every or EOD up to my comp. day wich is planned in april2019.


----------



## andy (Jul 9, 2018)

so vacuum is said to help improve waist a lot. But what about belts... is there a point to add them or no? I don't want to atrophy my muscles in the abs region absolutely.


----------



## stevenmd (Jul 9, 2018)

I just started doing this so I am very curious how it will affect my overall "look" when posing.  I have to admit that I love the look of a vacuumed stomach while posing.  Vacuuming while posing while depleted on stage seems very daunting! LOL!


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 9, 2018)

Look up Vince Gironda he was big on tummy vaccums.


----------



## andy (Jul 9, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> I just started doing this so I am very curious how it will affect my overall "look" when posing. I have to admit that I love the look of a vacuumed stomach while posing. Vacuuming while posing while depleted on stage seems very daunting! LOL!




View attachment 5968

	

		
			
		

		
	
 a pic im a bit proud of. Just like you I'm a big fan of vacuum integrated in routines and mandatory posing


----------



## snake (Jul 9, 2018)

This is just my opinion but if you have good abs, why are you not displaying them? Nothing like good thick abs. I'm not talking about those little skateboarder abs either. The vacuum is for guys with piss poor abs and weighing 160lbs on stage.  (Okay, now you can give me shit)


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 9, 2018)

I incorporate a vacum into my rope crunches to hit the transverse abdominals.  It's isometric with movement and has helped with stabilization for other movements....notably squats, deadlifts, overhead presses, and upright rows.  Still do movements for the rectus abs, though.


----------



## snake (Jul 9, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I incorporate a vacum into my rope crunches to hit the transverse abdominals.  It's isometric with movement and has helped with stabilization for other movements....notably squats, deadlifts, overhead presses, and upright rows.  Still do movements for the rectus abs, though.



dk we need to talk. The closest you should be getting to a vacuum for your abs is lifting your feet so she can get under the recline.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 9, 2018)

snake said:


> dk we need to talk. The closest you should be getting to a vacuum for your abs is lifting your feet so she can get under the recline.



Do you mind having that conversation with my wife?


----------



## Elivo (Jul 10, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Do you mind having that conversation with my wife?



Playing with fire guys...careful lol


----------



## andy (Jul 11, 2018)

snake said:


> This is just my opinion but if you have good abs, why are you not displaying them? Nothing like good thick abs. I'm not talking about those little skateboarder abs either. The vacuum is for guys with piss poor abs and weighing 160lbs on stage.  (Okay, now you can give me shit)



haha  ain't giving none. I agree with you. It's just that I'm doing classic not open. so I have my weigh limitation. for me it's 171.96lbs. It sucks I know. But i'm not still massive enough for Open. They would smash me there.lol


----------

